# 1st pastel that I kinda like



## Asancta

Ok,after destroying several other flowers done in pastels I tried another one...and this one I kinda like.Not perfect but is getting there lol.What do you think?


----------



## TerryCurley

I think the rose is wonderful and the vase is good, but the background is so harsh. The background reminds me of one of the geranium plant pictures I did that I didn't care for.


Spoiler


----------



## Asancta

It's expressionistic...should've said that in the 1st place  I agree the background should've been lighter maybe some splashes of black or blue.
And no, u can't compare the 2 paintings lol.


----------



## TerryCurley

No I'm not comparing the two paintings, I'm comparing the backgrounds. Not that they are the same but there is a lot about them that I think is similar and if I remember correctly no one liked it on my picture including you. Perhaps it's because the geranium picture itself was more realistic than expressionistic. I feel that your rose in this picture is more realistic than expressionistic however your vase is definitely expressionistic. So my opinion is it's a very good picture of a rose and vase but I don't care for the background.


----------



## chanda95

I like it a lot. I think the rose and the vase are beautifully done. I really really like the touches of orange in the background as they tie into the flower. I think if you had kept that blue from top to bottom and not added in as much of the brown on the bottom (I would still keep a bit like you did on that top right corner) if that wouldn't make it easier on the eyes? I like the brown just not in that quantity. 

Honestly though I think it's lovely and there is a feeling of movement and interest you have achieved in a piece that would otherwise be pretty ordinary. GREAT JOB!


----------



## Asancta

@TerryCurley Expressionism="A term used to denote the use of distortion and exaggeration for emotional effect, which first surfaced in the art literature of the early twentieth century. When applied in a stylistic sense, with reference in particular to the use of intense colour, agitated brushstrokes, and disjointed space. Rather than a single style, it was a climate that affected not only the fine arts but also dance, cinema, literature and the theatre.
Expressionism is an artistic style in which the artist attempts to depict not objective reality but rather the subjective emotions and responses that objects and events arouse in him. He accomplishes his aim through distortion, exaggeration, primitivism, and fantasy and through the vivid, jarring, violent, or dynamic application of formal elements. In a broader sense Expressionism is one of the main currents of art in the later 19th and the 20th centuries, and its qualities of highly subjective, personal, spontaneous self-expression are typical of a wide range of modern artists and art movements."(http://www.artmovements.co.uk/expressionism.htm)


Expressionism is all about the emotion,the angst,the anxiety,happiness,sadness that one image or one character or one situation is giving.In my case I wanted to express all the anxiety of Brooklyn life(the red rose representing one person and all the chaotic strokes his or her life...).
However I do agree is not perfect,as I said 1st one from a series that I kinda like.Should've worked more on the lights and maybe less chaotic strokes next to the flower.


----------



## dickhutchings

I have a lot to learn about art.


----------



## chanda95

Asancta said:


> @TerryCurley
> However I do agree is not perfect,as I said 1st one from a series that I kinda like.Should've worked more on the lights and maybe less chaotic strokes next to the flower. [/URL]


Those strokes you think are chaotic are actually what I really like about this piece..it provides added visual interest in my opinion!


----------



## Asancta

Hm...thank you @chanda95 The only reason I started flowers is because am planing to submit my portofolio to some galleries and I want it to be more comprehensive not just portraits.


----------



## leighann

You and me both @dickhutchings :vs_smirk: :biggrin:


----------

